# Cómo Compartir INTENET desde una Netbook hacia un PC. via LAN



## klaudhio (Abr 2, 2012)

*LLEGO HASTA ESTE MENSAJE DE ERROR:
Error mientras se habilitaban las conexiones compartidas a Internet. (null)

########Teniendo conexión a internet a través de WiFi en una:*

Netbook (Host), con Windows Seven Professional SP1 32bits
Grupo de Trabajo: RED

Centro de redes y recursos compartidos:
[NOMBRE RED]        Red Pública:
Tipo de acceso: Internet  
Conexiones: Conexión de red inalámbrica 2 (NOMBRE RED)

[Red no identificada]    Red Pública
Tipo de acceso: Sin acceso a Internet
Conexiones: Conexión de área local

Propiedades de conexión de red inalámbrica 2:
Funciones de red
Propiedades de Protocolo de internet versión 4 (TCP/IPv4):
obtener una dirección ip automáticamente (v)
obtener la dirección del servidor dns automáticamente (v)

cmd: ipconfig:
Adaptador de LAN inalámbrica Conexión de red inalámbrica 2:
Dirección ipv4 de configuracioón automática:    192.168.1.3
Máscara de subred:                                      255.255.255.0
Puerta de enlace predeterminada:                   192.168.1.1

Adaptador de Ethernet Conexión de área local:
Dirección ipv4 de configuracioón automática:    169.254.135.48
Máscara de subred:                                      255.255.0.0
Puerta de enlace predeterminada:

*######## intento compartir internet a través de un cable cruzado, a una:
*
PC, Windows Seven Professional SP 1 32bits
Grupo de Trabajo: RED

Centro de redes y recursos compartidos:
[Red no identificada]    Red Pública
Tipo de acceso: Sin acceso a Internet
Conexiones: Conexión de área local

Propiedades de conexión de área local:
Funciones de red
Propiedades de protocolo de internet versión 4 (TCP/IPv4):
obtener una direccion ip automáticamente (v)
obtener la direccion del servidor dns automáticamente (v)

cmd: ipconfig:
Adaptador de Ethernet Conexión de área local :
Dirección ipv4 de configuracioón automática:    169.254.2.30
Máscara de subred:                                      255.255.0.0
Puerta de enlace predeterminada:

*######## Ambas se ven perfectamente conectadas en red, comparten y transmiten archivos.

######## tomando esta ruta en la Netbook (Host), para usar conexión compartida a Internet:
*
Abrir centro de redes y recursos compartidos/
Cambiar configuración de adaptador/
Conexión de red inalámbrica 2/
Propiedades/
Uso compartido/
Permitir que los usuarios de otras redes se conecten a través de la conexión a internet de este equipo/ ...(v)
Conexión de red doméstica: conexión de área local
Permitir que los usuarios de otras redes controlen o deshabiliten la conexión compartida a internet/ .........(v)
Enter...

*######## aparece el mensaje de error que impide continuar...:
*
Error mientras se habilitaban las conexiones compartidas a Internet. (null)

*######## hasta aqui he llegado... intentando varias soluciones que quedaron solo en pruebas... incluyendo algunas habiltaciones en Servicios...
apunto las IPs desde el ipconfig ya que siento que es un dilema de asignación de direcciones... que he visto en alguna prueba de configuración de subredes...
*pero yo soy solo un neófito en esto... (por ahora)... 
afectos a quien se haya dado el tiempo para leer este problemita...
y mi admiración a quien aporte la solución... para quienes estamos en éste mismo camino trunco...

*######## SI PUEDO COMPARTIR CARPETAS Y LA NETBOOK (HOST), VE E INTERCAMBIA PERFECTAMENTE ARCHIVOS CON EL P.C., Y EL P.C. VE E INTERCAMBIA PERFECTAMENTE ARCHIVOS CON LA NETBOOK...

######## cuando el el PC abro el Iternet Explorer, activo el solucionador de  problemas para Diagnosticar problemas de conexión,.. Diagnósticos de red de Windows, luego me dice que:
Problemas encontrados:
"Conexión de {area local no tiene una configuración IP válida"
*


----------



## djwash (Abr 2, 2012)

Siempre me pierdo con la configuracion de red de W7 pero no es tan complicado.

Aunque creo que has hecho un poco de lio, y tambien con la letra que usaste, la proxima usa la letra normal.

Prueba "Activar la deteccion de redes", "Activar el uso compartido de archivos e impresoras", "Desactivar el uso compartido con proteccion por contraseña" esto en el Centro de redes y recursos compartidos.

Deberias configurar para que la conexión de red inalambrica se comparta con la red LAN, a veces salen cosas raras con las redes en 7, a mi me pasa que tengo internet desde LAN, y con un adaptador USB WiFi configurado como AP para que otros equipos se conecten a internet a travez de él, puedo conectar varios dispositivos, celulares, portatiles, pero es como que si mi pc se conectara al USB WiFi al mismo tiempo que emite, me sale la barra de señal como si usara la red inalambrica siendo que mi pc se conecta por LAN, es raro, aunque funciona todo bien...


----------



## klaudhio (Abr 2, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Siempre me pierdo con la configuracion de red de W7 pero no es tan complicado.
> 
> Aunque creo que has hecho un poco de lio, y tambien con la letra que usaste, la proxima usa la letra normal.
> 
> Prueba "Activar la deteccion de redes", "Activar el uso compartido de archivos e impresoras", "Desactivar el uso compartido con proteccion por contraseña" esto en el Centro de redes y recursos compartidos.


lo que me pides dentro del centro de redes y recursos compartidos ya estaba hecho... solo que olvidé mencionarlo.. gracias por citarlo..!!


djwash dijo:


> Deberias configurar para que la conexión de red inalambrica se comparta con la red LAN, a veces salen cosas raras con las redes en 7


Justamente allí es donde me sale el mensaje de error que me impide continuar...


klaudhio dijo:


> Abrir centro de redes y recursos compartidos/
> Cambiar configuración de adaptador/
> Conexión de red inalámbrica 2/
> Propiedades/
> ...


Gracias por contestar djwash.. si le llamas lio a la fuente,.. arreglado... si es por la cantidad de datos que doy,.. pues los he dado para ser lo más claro posible y que si alguien más tiene este problema le sea más fácil llegar googleando a encontrar la solucion que de seguro hemos de encontrar pronto.. con vuestra ayuda y mi investigación..!!

*aprovecho para dejar lo siguiente...
########OTROS DATOS:
* INTRODUJE MANUALMENTE DIFERENTES DIR IPS.. TANTO EN LA NETBOOK COMO EN EL PC... 
* DENTRO DEL CMD HE INTENTADO RENEW - RELEASE...
* EN PROPIEDADES DE CONEXIÓN: CONSEGUIR IPS AUTOMÁTICAMENTE..
ANTERIORMENTE LOGRÉ TENER CONEXION A OTRA PC QUE TENÍA XP PERO CREO RECORDAR QUE POR QUERER COMPARTIR CARPETA Y QUE FUNCIONARAN BIEN EN RED << TOQUÉ ALGO EN LAS IP LUEGO DE HABER BUSCADO ALGO DE INRORMACION EN INTERNET ACERCA DE "COMO CREAR SUBREDES EN WINDOWS.." Y LUEGO YA NO PUDE TENER INTERNET TAMPOCO EN AQUELLA PC >>
*
ME ARRIESGARÍA A DECIR QUE ES UN DILEMA DE ASIGNACION DE IP..


----------



## klaudhio (Abr 10, 2012)

*veo que nadie pudo responder este post...
y me auto halago, siendo yo quien aporte la solución,
luego de haber recorrido varias veces el cyber mundo..
aquí va lo que andamos buscando...

y si no te funciona..
prueba... prueba... busca... y sigue probando..
que si lo solucionas de otra forma...
todos salimos beneficiados...
y lo más importante...

COMPARTE....!!!*

Tras gastarme varias noches en google sin algo concreto y después de releer acerca del Grupo hogar y las ICS en W7, resolví mi caso así: 

EN EL SERVIDOR (el que se conecta a Internet directamente vía módem): 

a) Ir al al Panel de control - Centro de redes y recursos compartidos 
b) Hacer que la LAN sea parte de una "Red doméstica". 
c) Crear "Grupo hogar" y unir. A veces esto ya está hecho, por lo cual aparece "Grupo hogar: Unido" junto al ícono de la LAN. 
d) Ahí mismo en el "Centro de redes y recursos compartidos", en el panel de tareas, a la izquierda de la ventana, elegir "Cambiar configuración del adaptador". 
e) En el ícono de LAN ir a propiedades con el botón derecho del ratón, luego TCP/IP v4 
f) Eliges propiedades y cambias la IP: 

*Dirección IP: 192.168.137.1
Máscara de Subred: 255.255.255.0
Todo lo demás en blanco! *

Aquí estaba mi problema, pues antes yo lo configuraba con IP: 192.168.0.1 y Subred: 255.255.255.0. 

Ya tengo de nuevo funcionando mi LAN y compartiendo Internet desde W7, sin embargo no sé cuanto pueden cambiar las IP para una LAN de un lugar otro o si permanecer igual, lo ignoro. 

En todo caso, también se debe compartir la conexión de acceso telefónico y esto asignará una IP estática a la LAN, para checar esto habrá que ver Estado con el botón derecho del ratón en el ícono de LAN. 

EN LOS CLIENTES: 

a) Conectar los cables UTP al switch y a cada PC 
b) Ir al Panel de control - Conexiones de Red (en XP) 
c) Ir al ícono LAN - Propiedades - TCP/IP y activar "Obtener dirección IP automáticamente" 
d) Asegurar que la red está en el mismo grupo de trabajo, desde Panel de control - Sistema - Nombre del equipo. 

Esto último también se puede hacer en W7 en Panel de control - Sistema - Configuración avanzada del equipo. 

Espero sirva de algo, estaré checando comentarios o dudas.

Visita este link en donde encontrarás comentarios muy favorables...:

*http://www.configurarequipos.com/usuario-Romeo2254/compartir-internet-en-windows-7-en-una-lan*


----------



## ibdali (Abr 10, 2012)

Hola, no se si entendí bien el problema, pero para configurar una LAN te conviene hacerlo en forma manual. Para ello debes colocar los siguientes datos en todas las PC de las red:

1-IP para cada PC
2-Mascara de red (la misma en todas las PC)
3-Default gateway (la misma en todas las PC)
4-DNS (la misma en todas las PC)

Esto lo haces desde propiedades de la red de área local, luego en propiedades del protocolo iPv4. Las IP que se elijan deben ser las asignadas para direcciones privadas. Con la máscara de red seleccionas la red, por ejemplo con 255.255.255.0 tenes hasta 254 host disponibles. 

Ejemplo:

PC1: 

IP: 192.168.0.2
Máscara:255.255.255.0
Default gateway: 192.168.0.1
DNS: 8.8.8.8

PC2: 

IP: 192.168.0.3
Máscara:255.255.255.0
Default gateway: 192.168.0.1
DNS: 8.8.8.8

Podrías seguir colocando PC hasta las 254 donde acaba tu red. El default gateway es la puerta de enlace, para averiguarlo conecta solo una pc a internet y lo podrás ver con el comando "ipconfig"(http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puerta_de_enlace).

Esto sirve para armar cualquier red LAN en forma manual. Las direcciones IP pueden cambiarse y no afectan en nada, solamente hay que tener en cuenta que se encuentren dentro de la misma red. Para ello primero conviene ver el IP de la puerta de enlace y luego armar la red basándonos en ese IP y su máscara.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Abr 10, 2012)

No entendiste, es correcto lo que pusiste pero no entendiste.

.-


----------



## miborbolla (May 24, 2012)

Hola, pues creo que se lían demasiado, siendo de lo mas fácil compartir Internet desde windows 7

Ir a Panel de control>>redes e internet>>conexiones de red

ahí tomar la tarjeta de red inalambrica (que es de donde se toma el servicio de internet), y con el botón derecho del mouse ir a "propiedades", una ves en la propiedades tomar la pestaña "Uso compartido" y palomear o marcar la opcion de "permitir que los usuarios de otras redes se conecten a través de la conexión a internet de este equipo" y listo


de manera automática la otra interface "conexión de área local" adquiere los atributos de un servidor dhcp, por lo que otorga las ip´s automáticamente a los equipos que se conecten a esta interface.

se puede conectar un equipo directamente a la interface, o se puede conectar a un switch comun y corriente, pudiendose conectar a este switch hasta 254 equipos, claro esta que el ancho de banda se vera afectado en tantos equipos conectemos.

Saludos y buen dia.


----------

